# االاقسام العامة > المنتخب الوطني - صقور الجديان >  >  جدول النقاط والمراكز لجميع فرق الممتاز ...

## Deimos

*المصدر kooora.com مع بعض التعديل ..



تم الرفع في موقع آخر شكراً الصفوي والغسينابي للتنبيه

المباريات المتبقية للزعيم :
الأربعاء 27 أكتوبر/ أهلي مدني vs المريخ
الإثنين 1 نوفمبر / المريخ vs الخرطوم
الأحد 7 نوفمبر / المريخ vs جزيرة الفيل
الأحد 21 نوفمبر معدلة إلي 9 نوفمبر / الهليل vs المريخ 
المباريات المتبقية للهليل :
السبت 23 أكتوبر / الهليل vs الميرغني
الثلاثاء 26 أكتوبر / الهليل vs إتحاد مدني
الأربعاء 3 نوفمبر / النيل الحصاحيصا vs الهليل
السبت 6 نوفمبر / الهليل vs حي العرب
بالإضافة لمباراة القمة في التاسع من نوفمبر 
الملاحظ بأن المريخ سيلعب مباراة القمة بعد 48 ساعة فقط من مباراته مع جزيرة الفيل بينما سيلعب الجلافيط مباراة القمة بعد 72 ساعة من آخر مباراة لهم مع حي العرب ... 
كورنر :
الفريق المذكور في الأول يلعب علي أرضه ...
*

----------


## الصفوى

*عفواً، الموقع المطلوب غير متاح.

Sorry, the requested page is unavailable.

إن كنت ترى أن هذه الصفحة ينبغي أن لا تُحجب تفضل بالضغط هنا.If you believe the requested page should not be blocked please click here.
                        	*

----------


## الغسينابي

*مشكووووووووووووور عبدالعزيز
                        	*

----------


## الصفوى

*جدولك ماظهر لى ليه
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*ارفع الصورة علي مركز تحميل الخليج 
من هنا
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*يالصفوي انا زاتي ماظهر لي
                        	*

----------


## كشه الدولى

*مشكور ياود حلتنا 
اها ياقربه بعد ده الحشاش يملى شبكتو؟؟
لكن صعبه على الجماعه بره وجوه ملح ملح
الله يدينا الفى مرادنا

*

----------


## Deimos

*المريخ في الصدارة ب 58 نقطة من 22 مباراة ويليه الهليل ب 55 نقطة من 21 مباراة .. إذا إفترضنا فوز المريخ والهليل بجميع مبارتيهما سيتساويان في النقاط .. وتبقي مباراة القمة هي الفاصل ...

فرصة الأمل في الحصول علي المركز الثالث للتمثيل في الكونفيدرالية ضعيفة .. بعكس فرق الخرطوم والنيل الحصاحيصا .. مع العلم بأن للخرطوم مباراة مع المريخ في القلعة الحمراء وللنيل مباراة مع الهليل في الحصاحيصا كما ان هنالك مباراة بينها في الخرطوم في الثامن من نوفمبر ..
*

----------


## الصفوى

*مشكوووووووووووور عزو
*

----------


## الغسينابي

*
الجدول بدون تعديل
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة كشه الدولى
					

مشكور ياود حلتنا 
اها ياقربه بعد ده الحشاش يملى شبكتو؟؟
لكن صعبه على الجماعه بره وجوه ملح ملح
الله يدينا الفى مرادنا



الجماعة من 5 مباريات عندهم واحده بره الزريبة
ونحن من 4 مباريات عندنا 2 بره المفخرة من ضمنها كورتنا معاهم .. وإن شاء الله نغني ليهم التار التار جوة الدار ..

مشكور علي المرور ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*شكراً الصفوي والغسينابي علي المرور والتعليق والتنبيه ...
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*مشكووووووووور بوكو علي المجهود وايضاح الصورة بالكامل

ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا 

*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*مشكور ياعزو 
غريبة مباراة القمة يوم تسعة نوفمبر دي لاحقين شنو ناس الاتحاد ديل مايعملوها اتناشر تلتاشر كده
*

----------


## محمد عماد

*مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه
                        	*

----------


## حسن يعقوب

*تسلم يا عبدو يا يوم 9 ما تسرع سريع عليك الله
                        	*

----------


## الصادق الشايب الجيلي

*الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
يعني نقول مبروك الدوري كالما امرنا في ايدنا
                        	*

----------


## عامر بحيري

*.مشكووووور عزيزينا وربنا يديك العافية 
وانشا الله الجدول الجاي يكون الزعيم طوالي فوق كده 
ومنتظرنك
                        	*

----------


## خالد سليمان طه

*مشكور يا عزو على المجهود
                        	*

----------


## midris3

*هل ح يكون في تاجيل لي الهلال في كورة النيل 
الصفاقصي حدد يوم 30 المبارة في تونس
                        	*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مجدالدين شريف
					

مشكووووووووور بوكو علي المجهود وايضاح الصورة بالكامل

ربنا يدينا الفي مرادنا 










 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة محمد عماد
					

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه



مجد الدين ومحمد عماد .. شكراً علي المرور والتعليق ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخابي كسلاوي
					

مشكور ياعزو 
غريبة مباراة القمة يوم تسعة نوفمبر دي لاحقين شنو ناس الاتحاد ديل مايعملوها اتناشر تلتاشر كده









 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة حسن يعقوب
					

تسلم يا عبدو يا يوم 9 ما تسرع سريع عليك الله



سرني مروركما ...
علي مجلس الإدارة المطالبة بتأجيل المباراة 48 ساعة علي الأقل ... لأنه لايعقل أن يلعب المريخ مباراة القمة بعد 48 ساعة من آخر مباراة له في الدوري بينما يلعب الجلافيط مباراة القمة بعد 72 ساعة من آخر مباراة لهم ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الصادق الشايب الجيلي
					

الاقتباس غير متاح حاليا 
يعني نقول مبروك الدوري كالما امرنا في ايدنا



إن شاء الله نحتفل بالدوري والكأس بس الله يكفبنا شر العوارض ...

كورنر :
وين ياراقي ما ظاهر ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عامر بحيري
					

.مشكووووور عزيزينا وربنا يديك العافية 
وانشا الله الجدول الجاي يكون الزعيم طوالي فوق كده 
ومنتظرنك



يديك العافية يا حبوب ...

وإن شاء الله جماعتنا ديل ينستروا معانا ويكسبوا جميع النقاط ...
*

----------


## Deimos

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة midris3
					

هل ح يكون في تاجيل لي الهلال في كورة النيل 
الصفاقصي حدد يوم 30 المبارة في تونس



لو حصل تأجيل لمباراة النيل في مصلحتنا نحن ... عشان يلعبوا مباراة النيل يوم 4 بدل يوم 3 ومباراة حي العرب يوم 6 أو 7 .. مع العلم بأن آخر مبارة للمريخ في الدوري مع جزيرة الفيل يوم 7 ... وكده نكون في الهواء سوا ...

تحياتي يا صفوة وين ماظاهر ...
*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*مساء الخــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــير
                        	*

----------


## مصباح ود حدباي

*الحاصل  شنو الليله
                        	*

----------

